# Check what I found on the street! - Plus help with parts???



## Cuzza (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey team, well I was walking to work yesterday came across this puppy that someone had left out with their garbabe:







So my scavenging cheap-skate instinct took over and I hid it in a bush then picked it up on the way home.

Well there's nothing too special inside, its an Asus A7M266 mobo with a Athlon 1200 with a fancy looking thermaltake super orb cooler. And it powers up OK, i think it's a goer.






I want to get the old shitter going just gor shits and giggles. One problem: no graphics card, no hard drive, no ram, no mouse
Normally i'd be able to raid my parts stash for all that stuff but it's about 12,000 miles away (in New Zealand).

Now I know there are a few guys here from London, if anyone has some old worthless parts they want to offload for (next to) nothing i'd be happy to oblige so get in touch. or in rest of UK i guess thats ok too! 

Need: 
-Any AGP card
-PC2100 DDR
-any old hard drive should work
-a mouse (maybe could nick one from work!)

CHeers guys.

-Cuzz out.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2008)

damn i HAVE all those parts spare, but i'm a little closer to NZ than the UK.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 21, 2008)

no replies? oh well.... off to ebay


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jul 21, 2008)

I got some spare DDR layin around, along with 2 cd-rom drives i took out of 2 computers i wont ever use again.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 21, 2008)

that case looks like it would look in a piano black.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 21, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> that case looks like it would look in a piano black.



 hmmm that coulc be cool. black would make it very monolithic...like the thing in 2001: a spcae odyssey


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice little find you got there  A few pieces and you got a nice little server or back up puter


----------



## choppy (Jul 22, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> Hey team, well I was walking to work yesterday came across this puppy that someone had left out with their garbabe



oi! i left that out for the binman alright! thief! lol


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 25, 2008)

right found some RAM on ebay and the mobo likes it they seem happy together. now just need graphics card and i can see if this thing actually goes. 



blkhogan said:


> Nice little find you got there  A few pieces and you got a nice little server or back up puter



this thing aint little!


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

looks like the job for a cheap PCI 6200


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 25, 2008)

and clog up one of my priceless PCI slots ? i don't think so! lol


----------



## cdawall (Jul 25, 2008)

rofl i can't comment to that


----------



## Conti027 (Jul 25, 2008)

dang if you get that running you might be able to play pong with it!!!!


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks


----------



## theJesus (Jul 26, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814241057

done, lol


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 26, 2008)

Save me Jebus!!! lol 

nah thanks man but i aint buying anything new to go on this thing before i'm sure the mobo is ok, so just looking for some shitty used card to test it out.


----------



## Gilletter (Jul 27, 2008)

I have an AGP card, but I'm in US... if you want to pay shipping on it I'll sell it to you for $5 (enough money to get gas and get me to the post office)


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 27, 2008)

Gilletter said:


> I have an AGP card, but I'm in US... if you want to pay shipping on it I'll sell it to you for $5 (enough money to get gas and get me to the post office)



Just FYI it cost me about $15 to send a X850XT to infrared over in the UK...International air mail as a broken GPU!


----------



## theJesus (Jul 27, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> Save me Jebus!!! lol
> 
> nah thanks man but i aint buying anything new to go on this thing before i'm sure the mobo is ok, so just looking for some shitty used card to test it out.


Well, I'd offer an old tnt2 or something (can't even remember), but I threw it in my gf's temp rig 'til I get a job and build myself a new one.


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 27, 2008)

Don't worry about the graphics card any more I got one for £0.99 on ebay. ATI Rage 3D pro


----------



## Ripper3 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ah, damn, I have a parts cache sitting about,but I didn't see this early enough. I defo have some DDR RAM laying about, if I remember rightly, it's PC2100, and it's a 128MB stick. Nothing spectacular, but if you've got nothing else, it should do. If I can find it, I'll check if it works, and  you can just have the thing. I have some older hard drives lying about too, but they're probably pretty close to death, and are tiny.
Funny thing is, the card you bought is almost the same as the one I have lying about


----------



## theJesus (Jul 27, 2008)

So what's the list down to now, as far as what's left to get/find?


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 27, 2008)

with graphics card on the way all i need is hard drive and a mouse. Ripper3 i will happily take that RAM off your hands. PM me.

Also found someone who wants to buy the case! which is great, i dont need the monstrous thing. might even break even.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 27, 2008)

clean that case up and paint it black - man i would take that of your hands!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jul 27, 2008)

The old case its self is a GEM for case modders cases that size nowadays cost heaps it would look great modded sprayed side window.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 27, 2008)

I want a case like that soooo much!


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 27, 2008)

lol. For years I've had heaps of computer junk and no one has ever been this envious! mate i have sort of promised it to someone else but if that falls through you can come and get it; if you want to come all the way to london it is yours. long way from plymouth I know.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 27, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> lol. For years I've had heaps of computer junk and no one has ever been this envious! mate i have sort of promised it to someone else but if that falls through you can come and get it; if you want to come all the way to london it is yours. long way from plymouth I know.



hell if it falls through i will pay for the shipping - that case could be my first case mod! 



if only.....


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 27, 2008)

Got a HDD sorted, 20gb fujitsu for £3.20 on ebay including postage, great deal. roll on tuesday


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 28, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> hell if it falls through i will pay for the shipping - that case could be my first case mod!
> 
> 
> 
> if only.....



It did fall through, but I really cant be bothered shipping it to you, sorry i am a lazy bastard. 

If anyone else wants the case, I am open to offers. Pick up only.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 28, 2008)

he said he'd pay for the shipping! you could charge him a bomb!


----------



## theJesus (Jul 28, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> but I really cant be bothered shipping it to you, sorry i am a lazy bastard.


lol that's so mean imo, if he was willing to pay shipping.  Like someone else mentioned, you could ask for a little extra for the effort.  You could always make him wait a week or so, so you could ship at your convenience, if they're willing to wait.  Just some suggestions, plus trying to help the guy out


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jul 28, 2008)

Do what Jesus says or you will go to hell! lol


----------



## theJesus (Jul 28, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Do what Jesus says or you will go to hell! lol


but I'm supposed to be forgiving 
in any case, I'm in support of whitelotus buying it [crap pun not intended]


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 28, 2008)

You make it sound like I should be trying to rip people off. That's not exactly Godliness!


----------



## theJesus (Jul 28, 2008)

lol it's not ripping him off if he wants to pay for it

edit:  Chryonn was the one who said "charge him a bomb", I only a said "a little extra", like 5 bucks or something, nothing outrageous.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 28, 2008)

Cuzza, as you said in another thread, which i am now saying to you: "you have to do it." ship it, i mean


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 28, 2008)

oh dear. this is becoming controversial. quite honestly i WANT to keep the thing and i'l love to build some hellraising rig in there. but i dont have the money and its far to much of a pain to lug back to NZ when i leave in a few months.

so i would like to see someone else make good use of it. so if someone wants to pay for the shipping i will ship it. but you'll have to ship me some sort of replacement case


----------



## steelkane (Jul 30, 2008)

I just feel sorry for the case, Poor thing got put in the trash because it's old,,, & now someone else comes along & tries to put it back together with old parts. the case called me yesterday & told me, that it just wishes someone would mod it with new hardware. So mod the case or get it to someone who will do it right or I'm calling the proper authority & reporting case abuse.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 30, 2008)

steelkane said:


> I just feel sorry for the case, Poor thing got put in the trash because it's old,,, & now someone else comes along & tries to put it back together with old parts. the case called me yesterday & told me, that it just wishes someone would mod it with new hardware. So mod the case or get it to someone who will do it right or I'm calling the proper authority & reporting case abuse.



i would,

but i have no case to trade him

sadness!


and by the way - if he can't be bothered then it's fine. It is his case after all.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> Hey team, well I was walking to work yesterday came across this puppy that someone had left out with their garbabe:
> 
> 
> So my scavenging cheap-skate instinct took over and I hid it in a bush then picked it up on the way home.
> ...



I might have a 32  or 64MB Geforce MX2 (or 200) AGP card and a 80GB IDE ATA133 drive.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 30, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> It is his case after all.



Technically it's not his, in the sense that he found it and hid it under a bush


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> Technically it's not his, in the sense that he found it and hid it under a bush



Possesion is 9\10 of the law.......unless you are the 1\10 and have the receipt/invoice!


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> I might have a 32  or 64MB Geforce MX2 (or 200) AGP card and a 80GB IDE ATA133 drive.



I'll keep that offer in mind,thanks, but i've got a vid card and hdd on the way. As soon as those f*ckers at Royal Mail get their shit together. (rant warning)

Vid card came in mail yesterday and like most people i was at work, and since the genius who i bought it off sent it signiture required (on a 99p piece of shit card who cares?) it got returned to the Northolt Royal Mail Delivery Office, which is fine, although I have to go pick it up during their stupid hours of 0700-1400. WTf how am  I supposed to do that I leave for work at 630! so in my genius i got them to send it to my local post office which cost 50p so i could pick it up one evening but then found i have to work until 5.30 for the rest of the week and the post office will be shut after that. and its shut saturday too but if it had stayed at Northolt i could have picked it up saturday! so basically now i cant get it until monday. almost a week late what a c*nt


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 30, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> I'll keep that offer in mind,thanks, but i've got a vid card and hdd on the way. As soon as those f*ckers at Royal Mail get their shit together. (rant warning)
> 
> Vid card came in mail yesterday and like most people i was at work, and since the genius who i bought it off sent it signiture required (on a 99p piece of shit card who cares?) it got returned to the Northolt Royal Mail Delivery Office, which is fine, although I have to go pick it up during their stupid hours of 0700-1400. WTf how am  I supposed to do that I leave for work at 630! so in my genius i got them to send it to my local post office which cost 50p so i could pick it up one evening but then found i have to work until 5.30 for the rest of the week and the post office will be shut after that. and its shut saturday too but if it had stayed at Northolt i could have picked it up saturday! so basically now i cant get it until monday. almost a week late what a c*nt




Lol I'm getting the feeling you aint happy


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 31, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> I'll keep that offer in mind,thanks, but i've got a vid card and hdd on the way. As soon as those f*ckers at Royal Mail get their shit together. (rant warning)
> 
> Vid card came in mail yesterday and like most people i was at work, and since the genius who i bought it off sent it signiture required (on a 99p piece of shit card who cares?) it got returned to the Northolt Royal Mail Delivery Office, which is fine, although I have to go pick it up during their stupid hours of 0700-1400. WTf how am  I supposed to do that I leave for work at 630! so in my genius i got them to send it to my local post office which cost 50p so i could pick it up one evening but then found i have to work until 5.30 for the rest of the week and the post office will be shut after that. and its shut saturday too but if it had stayed at Northolt i could have picked it up saturday! so basically now i cant get it until monday. almost a week late what a c*nt



Couldn't you just have them re-deliver it? that costs nothing. or just re-deliver it to ME!


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 31, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> Couldn't you just have them re-deliver it? that costs nothing. or just re-deliver it to ME!



yeah, i could, but there's no one here during the dya to sign for it, that's the problem.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 31, 2008)

next-door neighbour?


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 1, 2008)

they don't speak english.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 1, 2008)

oh come on! that's not an excuse, how do THEY pick up their mail eh? eh?


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 2, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> oh come on! that's not an excuse, how do THEY pick up their mail eh? eh?



with there hands! 

I apologize, I have been up since yesterday.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 2, 2008)

a perfectly valid answer


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2008)

nice i wish people around here were so stupid and through out old hard ware

still if i had that pc id buy a small can of black paint do the inside black and do the oustide black then probly do the outside with some sort of stencill nothing fancy just a plain thing
probly wouldnt cost much other than the cost of the spray paint

other stuff could be done to it like add a side window although really why youd want to see in that case is beyond me

what you gonna do with that pc give it away or keep it or sell it on?

i have an old pc that youve again made me want to fix up damn everytime i see an old pc i want to buy a can of spray paint for metal from B&Q and get the old main rig case and spray it


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 2, 2008)

hey Cuzza everyone is telling you paint the damn case black on the inside! Do it, or are ya too lazy to do THAT? eh? eh?


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 2, 2008)

Well, anyway, i got a mate to pick it up fom the post office so it's only 3 days late, i can handle that. Put the video card in and it's all systems go! except some tosser had put a password on the BIOS. CMOS was a prick to reset too because there is no jumper, took me ages to work out you have to bridge two solder points on the mobo. Even taking out the battery didn't work. But i got it done and turned out the previous owner had the FSB set wrong (at 100MHz instead of 133) so the mighty Athlon 1200 was only running at 900MHz! No wonder they threw it away.... now just waiting on a hard drive. or i suppose i could run linux off a cd just for kicks


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 2, 2008)

you've got to love amateur hour, the "PC-World Brigade" as i like to call them. the people who know nothing about the innards of PCs and buy like monkeys


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep i am with you there Chryonn,i saw some corsair ram in pc world for £89.99 and online its about £40.Only noobs or morons buy hardware from pcworld.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 9, 2008)

hey hey guess what, the beast is at full noise, runs like a dream! except for microshaft bullshit errors of course.

WINDOWS 98 BABY!


----------



## xu^ (Aug 9, 2008)

get xp on it 

i run XP with nps on my P3 1.266ghz ,would make a good download box or something ,or keep 98 on it and use it for old dos games.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 9, 2008)

nah, i love 98 cause it boots in about 10 seconds, and shuts down in less than 2. i will probably set this thing up in the lounge so flatmates can use it for web and email. and maybe hook it up to the tv to watch movies, will need a tv out card though. hmmm with that in mind, might start a WTB thread.


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 9, 2008)

also, that W98 doesn't have any online activation, so you can install multiple instances of it. XP allows one activation on one compy. but W98 loading up in 10 secs; isn't that the same as a fresh install of XP in a clean drive? i know that my XPs load up lightning fast first time round


----------



## GSG-9 (Aug 9, 2008)

lol im off topic but your Romans quote is humorously out of context.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 9, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> also, that W98 doesn't have any online activation, so you can install multiple instances of it. XP allows one activation on one compy. but W98 loading up in 10 secs; isn't that the same as a fresh install of XP in a clean drive? i know that my XPs load up lightning fast first time round



Agreed. Definitely easier to get away with ripping off MS with 98, and still get all the updates, which are only about 17MB and install in 5 minutes. No continuing support but hopefully no hackers are still out there trying to find new ways into 98.

XP would probably load very fast on a clean install on a modern system, but this thing is 7 years old, so I can't expect that. shit, XP is 7 years old too!  im my experience load time in XP tends to double every month or so due to all the crap that XP accumulates, therefore I end up formatting about every 6 months.

98 is a prick though cause it needs to go back to the CD every 5 minutes or so, so I leave it in the drive all the time. could probably mount an image on the hard drive. (does that work? never tried it.)



GSG-9 said:


> lol im off topic but your Romans quote is humorously out of context.



It's nice to be appreciated, thankyou. I read the bible now and then, take note of anything I can distort by placing it on its own, like that passage. Actually I haven't read much for about a year since I slogged my way through Samuel. Nothing to amuse in there.


----------



## tkpenalty (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow! A super orb O_O


----------



## Chryonn (Aug 10, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> 98 is a prick though cause it needs to go back to the CD every 5 minutes or so, so I leave it in the drive all the time. could probably mount an image on the hard drive. (does that work? never tried it.)



Back in the olden days when 98 was the norm, i used to make a directory on an empty drive and put the contents of the CD in it, then boot into DOS using the floppy start up disk, then point to the directory and run setup from there.
it was convenient since, as you say, 98 keeps asking for the CD. if you install it my way, and hide the folder after, 98 never asks you for the CD; it looks for the hidden folder instead.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 10, 2008)

hmmm.... maybe i'll try that next time. tk, yeah it is! what a noisy piece of crap!


----------



## Cuzza (Oct 18, 2008)

UPDATE

The Super Orb is gone! Replaced by a Zalman that I picked up on ebay for £1.25! 

Also I have put a wireless networkcard in it, and the PSU fan was too frickin loud so I re-wired it to run on 7V. Now the loudest thing in there is the hard drives.

Currently running Ubuntu. Thought I'd give it a shot after networking with 98 was an absolute abortion (it worked, but sooooooooooooo slow). The only thing I've succeeded doing in Ubuntu so far is surfing the web and Folding@home. Hope to eventually get the networking going and watch some movies, but that's a steep learning curve! Grrrr linux=not as easy as that sneaky penguin would have you believe.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 19, 2008)

If I hadn't been a complete prick and threw out my 9550 i'd have gave u it.


----------



## Chryonn (Oct 19, 2008)

i challenge you to play Crysis on that machine.....!


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you going to paint it? It's a lovely sturdy modding case...
And did you get a name for it?
I'd call it "HOBO, the street PC"


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 13, 2008)

yea whats your plans for the case? gonna do out to it?


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 16, 2008)

At the moment the plan is to get a 3850 for it and go folding, temporarily of course, because I'm not doing much gaming or anything right now. But next year I will make a choice, I will either sell it cheap to someone in England who will hopefully give it the modding it deserves, or ship it home with me to New Zealand and pimp it out myself. Definitely got big potential, could fit a lot of stuff in there.


----------



## r9 (Nov 16, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> hey hey guess what, the beast is at full noise, runs like a dream! except for microshaft bullshit errors of course.
> 
> WINDOWS 98 BABY!



Watch that voltage 1.76 !!! it could burn you CPU !!! ..... wait it is not wolfdale core 
And you must put a side window on that thing.


----------



## Cuzza (Nov 16, 2008)

r9 said:


> Watch that voltage 1.76 !!! it could burn you CPU !!! ..... wait it is not wolfdale core
> And you must put a side window on that thing.



You betcha! biggest side window you have ever seen!


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 16, 2008)

> or ship it home with me to New Zealand and pimp it out myself. Definitely got big potential, could fit a lot of stuff in there



oh yea haha that thing is like a modder drean haha theres so much space you could even add your own fridge for a few beers at the botom haha


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 16, 2008)

Cuzza said:


> At the moment the plan is to get a 3850 for it and go folding, temporarily of course, because I'm not doing much gaming or anything right now. But next year I will make a choice, I will either sell it cheap to someone in England who will hopefully give it the modding it deserves, or ship it home with me to New Zealand and pimp it out myself. Definitely got big potential, could fit a lot of stuff in there.



I have a stockist that has a whole host of AGP cards from the Mx200 thru to 7600Gt's etc......only NVidia though, starting at about £15.....let me know if you want a linky.


----------



## Cuzza (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, I tried to turn this thing into something useful, and failed miserably.

Put the Powercolor 3850 AGP in it, and 1 gig ram, and a 550W PSU, but can't fold on the 3850, just keep getting errors. I give up.

So here's some parting shots, I'm selling the case (look  here)


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 9, 2009)

HOLY SHIT!! If u lived in brooklyn I would've thought that was my uncles old rig. Because he had the same case, same keyboard, same mouse, same mobo, same everything.


----------



## Chryonn (Jan 10, 2009)

good luck with the case selling.


----------

